# Please say Hi!



## NURSE51 (Sep 22, 2011)

My husband left me 3 days ago. We have had a stormy marriage with his serial affairs at the beginning. However, I love him so much in everything except how he makes me feel. I doubt he ever loved me. But we raised a family and have been together 25 yrs. I am afraid that I will be alone for the rest of my life- something that I have dreaded ( my Mother was alone in her old age.) Any support and understanding would be so much appreciated. I have not told my 2 boys that are away in college. So, I can not express my hurt.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

NURSE51 said:


> My husband left me 3 days ago. We have had a stormy marriage with his serial affairs at the beginning. However, I love him so much in everything except how he makes me feel. I doubt he ever loved me. But we raised a family and have been together 25 yrs. I am afraid that I will be alone for the rest of my life- something that I have dreaded ( my Mother was alone in her old age.) Any support and understanding would be so much appreciated. I have not told my 2 boys that are away in college. So, I can not express my hurt.


You never know where your life will take you. I am on my second M. The first lasted 23 years. I was insulted and abused, and I got tired of that and ended the relationship myself. You deserve to be loved, even if only by your self. Marriages like yours make it hard to feel good about anything. I wish you the very best, and hope you will take time to find out what you want from life and get out and look for it. It won't come and find you. HUGS.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Take time. Work on you. And make yourself the best you can be------and either he (or someone else) will sweep you off your feet!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi! Sorry you are finding yourself here in the infidelity section. You will have plenty of good company though. There are many of us going through what you are.

Be strong and take one day at a time.


----------



## fool for love (Sep 20, 2011)

I totally feel your pain. My husband told me he wasn't happy and wanted to end it on Sunday. Not sure how to tell our 4 children and how this will end up. I feel VERY alone because I am not telling anyone as I don't want the kids to find out from anyone but us. I found out today that he has been having an EA. Its killing me to find out! I just wanna tell her Thank you for doing this to our family. Have him, know what you are getting into. At the sametime I am still very much in love.

I am also on my 2nd marriage and I never wanted a divorce EVER. I have the same fears you have as well. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

“I said to the man who stood at the gate of the year, 'Give me a light that I may tread safely into the unknown.' And he replied, 'Go into the darkness and put your hand into the hand of God. That shall be to you better than light and safer than a known way!” 
― Minnie Louise Haskins

"You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face. You must do the thing which you think you cannot do."
---Eleanor Roosevelt

"Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, and today is a gift...that is why they call it the present."
--from the movie Kung-fu Panda

Keep strong.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't worry about the future too much, you will be surprised by life as you recover. 
Right now you need to look after you . 
You need to treat your self kindly. 
If you want to vent. Vent here. 
If you want to write about things do it here. We are people just like you who have or are going through the same pain. There is a lot of good advice here too. Just ask. Any time. Your not alone.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

My mother was married to my father for 22 years and was devastated when they got divorced. She has been married to my step father for 25 years and they have been the happiest days of her life. He treats her like a queen. She has had so much pain in her life and he is like her guardian angel. There is hope for a happy future for you. You deserve more. You deserve to be happy. Good luck x x


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You won't be alone. You have your family.

If he won't commit to a marriage, the you are better off!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You remind me of my mother

the reason she kept taking my father back after repeatedly cheating on her was that she was afraid to be alone

I wish I could have convinced her that living alone was better than living with him

I hope someday you will too


----------



## NURSE51 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for replying. I hope to have a happy marriage someday


----------

